# Trail NP XL 1100



## bobberboy

Im looking at the Crosman Trail NP XL 1100 .22cal. The Trail NP XL 1100 is the fastest .22cal i have found but, i am woundering about the Nitro Piston.Is it really better? and has any one had problems with it?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Just curious what "fastest" has to do with accuracy/quality? You know you have to stay subsonic with airguns, right?

The rifle you talk about is of a mediocre quality at best. Never been a fan (and probably never will be) of U.S. made airguns. We are at least 10 years behind on airgun technology.

The real velocity in .22 here is around 900 fps. Jim Chapman gives fair reviews on pretty much every gun he reviews. Why? The companies give him free rifles to review and keep!

http://www.americanairgunhunter.com/nitro_trail.html


----------



## bobberboy

Is there a reason to stay sub-sonic?


----------



## blowgunner62

You DO need to stay subsonic. This is because a diabolo-shaped pellet traveling over the speed of sound will become unstable and loose accuracy. Unless you use super lightweight pellets, the Trail NP XL 1100 will not reach these velocities.

It is true that European airguns are generally better than those made here in America. But for the price you pay, the Crosman guns (under the Benjamin or Sheridan name) will work quite nicely. I have a Benjamin Discovery and absolutly love it. I know that it is not as accurate as, say, a Feinwerkbau, but it will shoot one hole groups with cheap pellets at 20 yards, and hit a squirrel kill zone every time at 50 yards. JSB pellets on order so we'll se how they do.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

The common mistake shooters make is when they bring their firearm mentality into airgunning. Pellets become unstable and wobble in flight if travel at supersonic speeds. Some guns don't even shoot pellets well even below 950 fps. If your rifle shoot light pellets at supersonic speeds, you need to test the heaviest pellets to, first, find the most accurate one, and second, lower the velocity. In some cases by lowering the velocity you gain energy and that is what you need to make an efficient kill. Pyramydair.com and other places have some good articles on that and other airgun-related stuff.

Unfortunately, velocities sell and Gamo knows it. They claim ridiculous velocities out their junk rifles knowing that most of the customers are clueless. When a company claims 1200+ fps out of the box, that is either a pure BS or achieved with a very light pellet.

http://www.pyramydair.com/site/articles/


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Unfortunately, velocities sell and Gamo knows it. They claim ridiculous velocities out their junk rifles knowing that most of the customers are clueless. When a company claims 1200+ fps out of the box, that is either a pure BS or achieved with a very light pellet.


What? You mean Gamo lies? Say it isn't so! I was thinking you were going to get the Gamo Hunter Extreme in .177 and hunt 400 lb hogs with it. Are you not going to now? :rollin: You can put on your official Rambo bandanna, grab the Gamo, and run out of blind screaming and shooting at the hogs! :sniper:


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Hahaha!!! The "famous" Gamo hog that was nicely staged for the dummies. I was surprised they haven't tried a bison. Yet.

I would rather have a knife. That way I have a chance....


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Hahaha!!! The "famous" Gamo hog that was nicely staged for the dummies. I was surprised they haven't tried a bison. Yet.
> 
> I would rather have a knife. That way I have a chance....


For hog hunting, I just use a .177 hollow point pellet on the end of an arrow. I fill the hollow point with C4 and shoot it at the hog. 
Seems to work well. If I miss, I use a light anti-tank rocket shooting from a helicopter about 100 yards above the hog. That usually works.

Perhaps next Gamo will use the .177 to take a cape buffalo charging at them! That would fit the name.. Extreme.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

The last thing we want is our military adopting Gamo airguns for training purposes. That is what one of the Middle Eastern countries did with HW95s (R9s), forgot which one, either UAE or Saudi Arabia. They have purchased I believe 5,000 rifles for their troops to train on trigger control and sight picture mechanics. I am sure there will be some pest control involved as well  Just imagine some images of our troops with Gamo s**t guns on front pages...how disgusting! I believe we have enough problems with AR15 platform and .223/5.56 nonsense that kills us from day one. Why make idiots out ourselves, eh?


----------



## avv604

Yea, no kidding. Well, if anything it does make for interesting viewing on YouTube. I just wonder how many individuals have seen the video then rushed out and bought an EXTREME. Then, took the Gamo out for Extreme hog hunting. :lol:

I believe I have the same feeling as you. I would rather have a buck knife and take my chances than hunt hos with the Extreme. At least I know where the POI would be... where I put the knife!


----------



## zzyzx

The gas ram is supposed to work well. If looking seriously at one check out the HW90 or the Theoben offerings. You will pay more but they are at a whole other level in quality. For a good shooter you don't mind keeping in the pickup or barn the trail models should do just fine. Lots of good reports on them.

The info on keeping the pellets in the 900's is good. Too fast is not accurate in this type of shooting. Ad folks push Feet Per Second to impress buyers because it is easier to show than accuracy which is more dependant on the shooter. Sloppy technique and shaky hands make even the Theoben Rapid or Olympic target rifles inaccurate... but 1500FPS is still here even if you can't hit a mother in law at ten yards.

Be aware some air rifles are very hold sensitive as well as pellet sensitive. Some shoot like crap until you find the right pellet and suddenly they perform quite well.

Take a look at the basic test info from Paul Capello. http://www.pyramydair.com/video/
Yes, it is through Pyramyd Air but will give you some information to consider when you are looking.
Not everyone needs a $1500 air rifle. For most things the $200 RWS Diana 34 will do just fine and be even better quality than a lot of the competition.


----------

